# Différences de résistance entre les versions de boîtier.



## jackpote (24 Mars 2015)

Salut, 

J'me pose la question de la résistance de la watch version sport. Cet aluminium sera t'il aussi résistant aux rayures et chocs que celui de nos iphones 6 ? 

Sur mon iPhone 6 j'ai eu un petit choc sur le coin qui a eu pour conséquence un petit bout d'aluminium qui a sauté. Vraiment très fragile. Alors j'imagine même pas sur un montre qui est beaucoup plus sujet au choc direct qu'un téléphone. Et je parle même pas de l'écran de la watch sport. 

Le modèle en acier ne devrait pas subite ces marques indélébiles ? Vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## Gwen (24 Mars 2015)

Pour avoir des retours, il va falloir être patient. Les premiers modèles ne sont pas encore près d'être livrés.

Néanmoins, je comprends tes craintes et certaines personnes les ont déjà exprimés.

L'Apple Watch sport n'as pas de verre ultra résistant et le boîtier risque d'être sensible aux impacts. Mais bon, c'est une montre premier prix.


----------



## Vanton (24 Mars 2015)

Premier prix à 400€, quand même... ;-)

Effectivement il faudra voir à l'usage ce que ça donne... L'iPhone 5/5S a prouvé oh combien l'aluminium pouvait être fragile... On ne sait pas si l'alliage de la Watch sera parfaitement identique. S'il l'est, il y a des raisons de s'inquiéter... 

Par contre il sera très léger en comparaison. Le bracelet est même plus lourd que le boîtier de la montre ! 

Après l'inox poli, bien connu au dos des iPod, n'est pas franchement un gage de résistance non plus... Il marquera peut-être moins mais il sera certainement assez sensible aux rayures. 

Bref, attendre les premiers tests et retours semble prudent.


----------



## jackpote (24 Mars 2015)

Mais vous pensez que l'aluminium sera le même que celui de l'iPhone 6 ? 

Sur les MacBook en tout cas c'est Bcp plus résistant que sur l'iPhone


----------



## jackpote (24 Mars 2015)

C'est vrai que le dos de mon iPad Nano (1er génération) a fini dans un sale état ...


----------



## Vanton (24 Mars 2015)

Tu trouves que sur les mac l'alu est plus résistant... ? Pas trop eu cette impression moi.


----------



## jackpote (24 Mars 2015)

Lors d'un petit choc sur le MacBook j'ai pas l'impression que l'alu "se détache" comme sur l'iPhone. On dirait que sur le MacBook l'alu est plus épais


----------



## Vanton (24 Mars 2015)

Il est certainement plus épais. Mais les arrêtes n'aiment pas rencontrer  des surfaces trop dures... Mon MacBook Pro est tombé par terre plusieurs fois et ses angles s'en souviennent. Et j'ai un pote qui avait bien abîmé le bord de son MacBook Air avec sa gourmette qui tapait dedans toute la journée. 

Et compte tenu de la taille de l'Apple Watch je pense qu'on sera plus proches de l'épaisseur de la coque de l'iPhone que du Mac.


----------



## jackpote (24 Mars 2015)

Jme vois mal mettre une coque de protection sur une Apple watch ... 

Je pense partir de plus en plus sur une watch classique


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2015)

Qu'importe que ce soit alu acier ou or... Un choc laisse toujours des traces, maintenant entre acier et alu... Ma préférence va à l'alu perso, un coup sera plus facilement rattrapable =)


----------



## jackpote (24 Mars 2015)

Comment ça rattrapable ? 

Moi sur le coin de mon iPhone 6 le choc a fait sauté un bout de matière et ça fait un petit trou. 

Je pense que sur de l'acier ça peut pas faire ça.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2015)

J'ai la meme chose sur mon iPhone


----------



## jackpote (26 Mars 2015)

Des réponses très intéressantes ici sur la résistance du modèle acier Vs. Aluminium. 

En résumé l'acier inoxydable est utilisé dans l'horlogerie de luxe. Ainsi les montres se raye difficilement. Apple utilise de l'acier 316L. C'est un acier extrêmement résistant rien a voir avec le dos de l'iPod ... 

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1849173&page=3

Je me positionne à quasi 100% sur une watch classique maintenant !!


----------



## Vanton (26 Mars 2015)

Je me demande si je vais pas m'acheter deux Sport au lancement... Une 38 et une 42, histoire de me faire une idée du produit et de la taille. Et les renvoyer sous 15j. Comme elles sont plus abordables ça passe mieux financièrement en attendant les remboursements. 

Mais à terme je suis aussi quasi certain de prendre une classique. Elle me plait beaucoup plus.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2015)

La classique est beaucoup plus belle en effet 

Bon gout


----------



## jackpote (26 Mars 2015)

Moi aussi au départ je voulais commandez les deux (sport et classique) et me faire rembourser celle qui me plait le moins. Mais je sais que la sport sera pas ce que je cherche dans ma première montre connectée... Donc du coup Watch classique 38mm bracelet sport noir. En plus le 24/04 c'est mon anniversaire alors autant se faire plaisir ...


----------



## Vanton (26 Mars 2015)

Esthétiquement j'ai peu de doutes pour ma part... Je trouve vraiment la classique plus élégante. C'est pour les bracelets en revanche que je vais hésiter... Et là pas les moyens d'en commander 3 ou 4 pour comparer... 

Par contre pour la taille ça peut le faire, il n'y en a que deux. 

Après ce qui va faire une vraie différence entre Sport et classique à mon avis c'est le poids. J'ai deux Shuffle 3G, un en alu et l'édition limitée en inox chromé. La différence de poids est vraiment sensible (et l'iPod me semble beaucoup plus petit que la montre)


----------



## jackpote (26 Mars 2015)

La Watch sport 38mm : 25 grammes

La Watch classique 38mm : 40 grammes


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Moi aussi au départ je voulais commandez les deux (sport et classique) et me faire rembourser celle qui me plait le moins. Mais je sais que la sport sera pas ce que je cherche dans ma première montre connectée... Donc du coup Watch classique 38mm bracelet sport noir. En plus le 24/04 c'est mon anniversaire alors autant se faire plaisir ...



C'est pas abuser que de ce faire rembourser ? je trouve cela un peu doute douteux comme principe !!


----------



## jackpote (26 Mars 2015)

Et quand ta pas d'Apple
Store mais que tu habites dans la 2ème ville de France tu fais comment ? 
De toute façon je le ferai pas, mais je vois pas en quoi c'est douteux ...


----------



## Vanton (26 Mars 2015)

Bah je trouve un peu douteux d'avoir augmenté tous les prix récemment. Un peu douteux de vendre encore un MacBook Pro non retina avec un processeur bientôt vieux de 3 ans à 1200€. Un peu douteux de faire 40% de marge et de l'"optimisation" fiscale à haut niveau. Un peu douteux de vendre un iPad mini 3 100€ plus cher juste pour Touch ID. Un peu douteux de sur-facturer les options SSD... 

Alors moi maintenant je veux bien continuer à être client mais faut pas me demander de leur faire des cadeaux... 

Il est précisé dans les conditions générales de vente qu'on peut retourner le produit sous 15j si on n'en est pas satisfait, donc j'en profiterai.

C'est d'ailleurs comme ça que MacG teste une bonne partie des produits.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Et quand ta pas d'Apple
> Store mais que tu habites dans la 2ème ville de France tu fais comment ?
> De toute façon je le ferai pas, mais je vois pas en quoi c'est douteux ...



Commande les tous 

Apres vous êtes rembourser


----------



## pepeye66 (26 Mars 2015)

Non mais Pourquoi vous faire autant de soucis ! Ce premier modèle aura une durée de vie assez courte au regard des modèles suivants. Pour le coup se précipiter sur le moyen de gamme à plus de 600 € n'est pas raisonnable. Si vous la voulez absolument partez sur le modèle sport et dans 2 ans (pas plus !) vous pourrez (si vous êtes convaincus ) passer au modèle supérieur...Ou bien vous décider pour une concurrente, qui sait !


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2015)

Surtout que la V2  ne tarderas pas a venir


----------



## Vanton (26 Mars 2015)

Dans mon cas ça tombe mal... C'est aussi un cadeau d'anniversaire pour mes trente ans et j'ai pas prévu de la changer régulièrement


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Dans mon cas ça tombe mal... C'est aussi un cadeau d'anniversaire pour mes trente ans et j'ai pas prévu de la changer régulièrement



Si tu en prend deux , pense a moi je suis aussi du mois d'Avril


----------



## Vanton (26 Mars 2015)

Je suis paaaaas du mois d'avril mais du mois d'août !!! [emoji1] ça fait 7 mois que j'attends et j'en ai maaaare ! 

Je savais qu'elle serait certainement présentée en septembre et je pouvais attendre un mois. Mais j'avais pas prévu la sortie en avril... [emoji1]


----------



## adixya (26 Mars 2015)

Ah d'accord, c'est un cadeau d'anniversaire d'il y a 8 mois [emoji11]


----------



## Vanton (26 Mars 2015)

Voilà... [emoji1] Tu me diras je suis plus à un mois près


----------



## pepeye66 (26 Mars 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Je suis paaaaas du mois d'avril mais du mois d'août !!! [emoji1] ça fait 7 mois que j'attends et j'en ai maaaare !
> 
> Je savais qu'elle serait certainement présentée en septembre et je pouvais attendre un mois. Mais j'avais pas prévu la sortie en avril... [emoji1]



Oh mais je suis sur que Jura39 est prêt (pour te soutenir dans cette dure épreuve...) à se vieillir de 4 mois hein ?


----------



## jackpote (26 Mars 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Surtout que la V2  ne tarderas pas a venir



Qui vous dit que Apple va suivre la même ligne de conduite que les iphones ou iPad ? 

Que je sache les Mac Pro sont pas renouvelées tout les ans ? 

La Watch est présenté depuis le début comme un bijoux avec un design étudier à la perfection ... 

Libre à vous de pensez que la V2 arrivera avant avril 2016, mais moi je pense surtout que Apple procédera à des V2 avec des collection couleur bracelet différent. Mais la techno déjà de pointe (cf Mac Pro) sera maintenant pendant quelques années je pense.


----------



## pepeye66 (26 Mars 2015)

@ jackpote:  J'en ai tenu compte et suis parti sur 2 ans...ça te parait trop court ?


----------



## jackpote (26 Mars 2015)

Deux ans avant quoi ? 

Changement de design, ajout de fonction, augmentation de la taille de l'écran ? 

Toutes c'est question de changement sont bon pour un iPhone ou iPad... Mais pas pour un bijoux. 

Je suis persuadé que les prochaine version de la watch seront surtout des "collections" différentes. 

Des ajouts de matière (platine ?), de bracelet etc. 

La Watch v1 sera pas obsolète avant un moment je pense.


----------



## pepeye66 (26 Mars 2015)

Ah bon ?
Pourtant, une vie sans l'iphone ne devrait pas tarder à la "ringarder" et à mon avis ça ne dépassera pas 2 ans.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2015)

Bonsoir

Moi je pense plus a une montre étanche dans V2


----------



## jackpote (26 Mars 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Ah bon ?
> Pourtant, une vie sans l'iphone ne devrait pas tarder à la "ringarder" et à mon avis ça ne dépassera pas 2 ans.


 
J'ai pas compris la ?!


----------



## Vanton (26 Mars 2015)

Si on regarde l'histoire, l'iPod a mis au moins 3 ans pour avoir sa clic wheel. L'iPhone a vraiment été abouti à partir du 3GS voire 4. L'iPad 1 a très vite été dépassé. 

On peut multiplier les exemples. Souvent les premiers modèles ne sont que des prototypes avancés et il faut attendre quelques itérations pour avoir un produit quasi parfait. 

Le même souci se pose pour le nouveau MacBook à quasi 1500€...

La question n'est donc pas de savoir si un produit meilleur sortira. C'est une certitude absolue. Non ce qui importe c'est de savoir quelle durée de vie cette montre aura.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2015)

Oui la durée , personne peux le savoir 
L'iPhone 6S pointe déjà son nez
Je doute que ce ne soit pareil pour Apple watch 
En étant logique, elle va devoir évoluer donc changer très vite


----------



## pepeye66 (26 Mars 2015)

Elle aura pour la grande majorité des porteurs la même durée de vie que les iphones au gré des versions du logiciel que les anciens modèles ne supportent plus. Quant à "vie sans l'iphone" ça veut dire que très certainement la version 2 pourra fonctionner sans être constamment connectée à son iphone dédié.


----------



## Vanton (26 Mars 2015)

Je sais pas s'ils lui conféreront la même durée de vie que l'iPhone... C'est quand même risqué, pour un produit bijou. Ils ont été plutôt malins pour singer les caractéristiques des montres classiques. Ils ont forcement dû s'interroger sur la durée de vie... 

Sortir régulièrement de nouveaux bracelets en revanche permettrait de renouveler le désir. Je ne sais pas ce qu'ils choisiront.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Elle aura pour la grande majorité des porteurs la même durée de vie que les iphones au gré des versions du logiciel que les anciens modèles ne supportent plus. Quant à "vie sans l'iphone" ça veut dire que très certainement la version 2 pourra fonctionner sans être constamment connectée à son iphone dédié.



Je  le pense aussi


----------



## ft5777 (26 Mars 2015)

Est-ce que cette histoire de pouvoir fonctionner sans l'iPhone ne serait pas au final simplement une question de logiciel? Je vois pas pourquoi le premier modèle pourrait ne jamais fonctionner indépendamment de l'iPhone alors la version 2 le pourrait... Si la V2 peut enregistrer des sessions de sport puis se synchroniser par la suite avec l'iPhone, probablement que la V1 pourra aussi le faire une fois mise à jour.


----------



## Vanton (26 Mars 2015)

Il manque beaucoup de choses pour qu'elle soit indépendante. 

Elle n'a pas de GPS, déjà. pas de carte sim non plus, ni le module cellulaire qui va avec. Sans ça, elle sera toujours un minimum dépendante d'un iPhone.

Par contre son processeur, qui serait l'équivalent de l'A5, devrait lui permettre beaucoup de choses. Mais c'est l'autonomie qui en parierait. J'ai vraiment le sentiment que ça a été la principale contrainte. Sans avancée de ce côté là faut pas attendre de miracles.


----------



## jackpote (27 Mars 2015)

J'ai l'impression que vous ramener toutes les produit Apple a l'iPhone. 

J'ai MacBook Air 11" depuis son lancement. Aujourd'hui il a trois et trois OS X différents. Il marche toujours excellemment bien !!!
Les nouveaux MacBook Air lancer il y'a deux semaines sont quasiment identique au miens en utilisation normale. 

La durée de vie d'un iMac ou pire du Mac Pro c'est pareil ! 

Pour l'instant y a que l'iPhone/iPad qui sont soumis à un cycle de 2 ans pour le design et tout les ans hardware. Mais ça c'est pour suivre la concurrence qui est beaucoup plus active que sur le reste des produit Apple. 

Pour ce qui est de faire fonctionner la Watch sans l'iPhone je comprends vraiment pas l'intérêt. A par pour les sportifs comme le running ou l'iPhone peut être gênent à avoir sur soit. Mais apparement ont va pouvoir se passer de son iPhone lors de nos sorties course a pied... 

Après que je sache vous sortez de chez vous tjs avec votre iPhone. Vous allez en soirée tjs avec iPhone. Chez vous votre iPhone est posé sur une table et y bouge plus. Ben voilà cela suffit pour faire fonctionné sa Watch. 

Va falloir vous trouvez d'autres problème pour vous poussez à ne pas l'acheter, comme juste vous en avez pas besoin ou pas les moyens.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2015)

Je pense que dans la phrase " faire fonctionner la Watch sans l'iphone " c'est comme tu le dit idéal pour les sportifs , mais je pensais plus que la Watch pourrais fonctionner avec d'autres système d'exploitation que iOS , cela donnerais a Apple la possibilité de toucher plus de public


----------



## jackpote (27 Mars 2015)

On déborde largement du sujet du topic mais bon ... 

Tu rêves complètement si tu crois qu'un jour la Watch fonctionnera sans un ibidule sous iOS ! 

Un iPod a toujours eu besoin de iTunes pour fonctionner sauvegarder transférer ... 

C'est vraiment mal comprendre cette société que de sortir des truc pareil.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> On déborde largement du sujet du topic mais bon ...
> 
> Tu rêves complètement si tu crois qu'un jour la Watch fonctionnera sans un ibidule sous iOS !
> 
> ...



C'est juste un rêve  fin du HS


----------



## Vanton (27 Mars 2015)

Oui mais iTunes fonctionnait sur PC... Mais la vraie différence ce sont les parts de marché. Quand l'iPod a été rendu compatible avec les PC le Mac était très minoritaire (en 2002). Ouvrir l'iPod à l'univers PC c'était le sortir de sa niche. Et ça a marché.

Je ne suis pas certain que la même nécessité se ressente aujourd'hui pour la Watch. L'iPhone reste un best seller, malgré son prix et ses éventuelles limitations. La Watch n'est pas réservée à une niche, des centaines de millions de gens peuvent y accéder.

Sinon le premier MacBook Air 11" il date d'octobre 2010, il a 4 ans et demi... [emoji6]


----------



## fousfous (27 Mars 2015)

Pour revenir au sujet principal, l'aluminium ne sera déjà pas le même que celui qu'Apple utilise habituellement, il est normalement beaucoup plus résistant (c'est peut-être pour ça qu'il est utilisé dans les avions), mais il faut savoir que si on raye de l'aluminium (et à condition que ce ne soit pas trop profond) il suffit juste de frotter pour faire disparaitre la rayure.
Mais d'ailleurs sur ce point la je n'ai aucunes rayures que ce soit sur mon MBPR, mon iPad ou mon iPhone, donc je ne me fais pas de soucis la dessus.
Au niveau du verre non plus, j'ai un iPod Touch 3G qui a volé dans tout les sens, eu de multiple chute sur l'écran, et il n'a pas la moindre rayure (comme aucuns de mes écrans d'ailleurs), donc je pense que le verre ion-X ne posera pas de problème de résistance (et sera même plus résistant que le saphir) vu que les objets que l'ont risque de frapper n'auront pas une dureté supérieur ou égale à celle du ion-X.


Petite parenthèse sur le poids des différentes versions, ce matin en TP de résistance des matériaux j'ai pu "jouer" avec des barres en acier et en aluminum, et c'est vraiment impressionnant la légèreté de l'aluminium (et le poids de l'acier, on ne s'y attend pas à ce que ce soit aussi lourd).


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2015)

j'espere que le modèle alu seras de meilleur qualité que celui de l'iPhone 6 qui peut vite ce rayer avec une simple clé dans la poche


----------



## fousfous (27 Mars 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> j'espere que le modèle alu seras de meilleur qualité que celui de l'iPhone 6 qui peut vite ce rayer avec une simple clé dans la poche


Tu as essayé de frotter fort pour enlever la rayure?
Mais après mettre ses clé avec un iPhone sans protection...


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Tu as essayé de frotter fort pour enlever la rayure?
> Mais après mettre ses clé avec un iPhone sans protection...



Oui c'était pas malin de ma part  
entre temps mon iPhone a été changé par Apple , mais c'est vrai qu'en frottant , la rayure arrive a partir


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Mars 2015)

Et, tout bien réfléchi,  je ne pense pas que tu mettes la montre dans ta poche...Ouf !


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Et, tout bien réfléchi,  je ne pense pas que tu mettes la montre dans ta poche...Ouf !


Donc plus de risque


----------



## fousfous (27 Mars 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Et, tout bien réfléchi,  je ne pense pas que tu mettes la montre dans ta poche...Ouf !


Remarque en enlevant les bracelets on peut avoir une montre gousset et donc la mettre dans la poche


----------



## jackpote (27 Mars 2015)

Mon problème avec l'aluminium de l'iPhone 6 pour moi c'est pas les rayures mais lors d'un choc. Cela décroche un bout d'aluminium et on vous en dessous une autre matière. 

Je me dis que les montres sont plus soumises au choc direct qu'aux simples rayures par frottement.


----------



## fousfous (27 Mars 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Je me dis que les montres sont plus soumises au choc direct qu'aux simples rayures par frottement.



Moi je dirais qu'il y a l'écran qui va prendre plus que l'aluminium vu qu'il recouvre tout l'avant.


----------



## jackpote (27 Mars 2015)

Aussi ... D'où l'importance du verre saphir sur une montre


----------



## Dem81 (27 Mars 2015)

Pour ce qui es du post original, mon avis reste que le en aluminium ne me semble pas fragile au vu du procédé de fabrication (j'ai travaillé dans une fonderie d'aluminium durant 2 ans) cependant ce qui me pose soucis dans la version sport c'est plus le verre qui risque d'être plus "fragile" et assujéti aux rayures ou micro-rayures que la version Watch avec un verre en cristal de saphir synthétique ! Si c'est uniquement une question de résistance, j'orienterais pour la version Watch ! N'oublions pas non plus la texture (mate ou poli) entre ces deux versions ! Tout es une question de bourse, de choix de texture et d'envie!


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2015)

Le bracelet prend des chocs aussi 

cette année  avec ma montre Suisse de gamme assez haute , j'ai frotter le bracelet en descendant dans une piscine d'un ami , 

j'ai du faire changer le bracelet


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2015)

La version sport devrait être plus solide que les autres modeles 

etanche
anti rayure

Mais c'est hélas pas la politique d'Apple 

A croire que chez Apple ils font du sport dans un canapé !! quoi que cela soit aussi possible chez nous


----------



## Dem81 (27 Mars 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> La version sport devrait être plus solide que les autres modeles
> 
> etanche
> anti rayure
> ...



Pas d'étanchéité pour aucunes des versions de l'Apple Watch, bien que la norme IPX7 nous indique tout de même une assez bonne résistance en ce qui concerne l'eau! Le X signifie que la résistance à la poussière n'as pas été testé en banc d'essai (ou testé mais donnant de très mauvais résultats) et le 7 c'est une étanchéité théorique a l'eau pour une immersion de 30 minutes dans moins de 1m de profondeur ....


----------



## fousfous (27 Mars 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Aussi ... D'où l'importance du verre saphir sur une montre


Justement non, le saphir résiste très bien au rayure, ça y a pas de problèmes. Par contre c'est pas indestructible et ça ne résiste pas très bien aux chocs, en tout cas beaucoup moins bien que le verre.
Et je pense le verre est suffisamment dur pour ne pas rencontrer des objets ayant une dureté supérieur à lui dans un environnement normal (par exemple dans une mine de diamant mauvaise idée d'apporter son Watch) donc pour moi le verre est plus adapté que le saphir. Mais après le saphir fait plus haut de gamme on est d'accord.

Le mieux, ce serait de prendre le diamant.


Pour l'étanchéité, ayant une montre pouvant résister à 10atm entamant aucunes valeur je ne l'ai jamais trempé dans l'eau, alors une montre encore plus chère j'éviterai aussi.
D'ailleurs pour ceux qui parlent de prendre leur douche avec leur montre je ne trouve pas ça très hygiénique du tout.


----------



## Vanton (28 Mars 2015)

Après on ne sait pas si Apple utilise du saphir pur ou si c'est une couche posée sur autre chose, comme de nombreux brevets l'indiquaient.


----------



## fousfous (28 Mars 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Après on ne sait pas si Apple utilise du saphir pur ou si c'est une couche posée sur autre chose, comme de nombreux brevets l'indiquaient.


Normalement c'est du saphir pur


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2015)

Pour l'étanchéité , je parle plus de sport nautique , je possède une montre Festina etanche a  5ATM , et je fais un test dans un caisson a chaque changement de pile. Mais je ne prend pas de douche avec


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (5 Avril 2015)

Ne rêvez pas: un aluminium, même une série 7000 ne sera pas plus résistant... La série 7000 est utilisée effectivement pour ses propriétés mécaniques légèrement au dessus du lot, mais surtout pour sa résistance a la corrosion (brouillard salin).

Le 316L est un acier inoxydable basique de basique (austénitique) utilise dans l'aéronautique pour sa résistance a la corrosion ainsi que pour sa compatibilité alimentaire dans l'industrie agro... C'est un des aciers inoxydable les plus répandues (à part le 304 et le 304L), et donc un des moins chers...

Si on avait voulu faire résistant, apple aurait sélectionné un inoxydable a durcissement structural comme le 15-5 PH ou le 17-4 PH, ou encore un super-duplex utilisé dans l'industrie off-shore... Mais la le tarif aurait très vite grimpé. De plus, ces aciers demandés des traitements thermiques de vieillissement (les premiers) qui augmentent le coût...

Bref, inox ou Alu, sur le boîtier la,différence devrait être faible....


----------



## Vanton (5 Avril 2015)

Bon après c'est une montre... Pas la navette spatiale...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (5 Avril 2015)

On en discute une fois qu'elle sera marquée de coups... Moi je vais commander une classique, mais j'ai peur qu'elle ne tienne pas le choc, vue mon boulot...


----------



## pepeye66 (5 Avril 2015)

J'ai quelques montres de moins de 1000 € avec boitier en acier inox. (je n'ai pas de montre avec boitier alu) Je n'ai pas constaté de problèmes de qualité importants; il devrait en aller de même avec la watch d'Apple non ? Si certains ont des boitiers alu peuvent ils faire part de leur vécu ?
Merci.


----------



## fousfous (6 Avril 2015)

Ce que je peux dire que mon iPod touch avec dos en acier a très bien resisté a tout les chocs qu'il a subit, par contre niveau rayures...


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Ce que je peux dire que mon iPod touch avec dos en acier a très bien resisté a tout les chocs qu'il a subit, par contre niveau rayures...



Difficile d'éviter les petites rayures même en faisant attention


----------



## fousfous (8 Avril 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Difficile d'éviter les petites rayures même en faisant attention


Oui mais c'est l'avantage de l'aluminium de pouvoir les faire disparaitre 
Enfin pour l'instant mon iPhone 5S est encore à l'état parfaitement neuf donc ça va


----------

